# Factory 18” - Gloss Black Powder Coated



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

For the Atlas...factory 18” powder coated gloss black. Installing tomorrow with a set of 255/60/R18 Michelin PS4SUV tires. pics coming.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Before...










After...


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow they look great. Looks like a different vehicle.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

if you wouldn't mind sharing, what did it cost to powder coat the wheels? I have been thinking of painting or powder coating as well. I think i can get them painted for around $100 per wheel.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice job on the powder coating, looks great!

Platinum grey looks INFINITELY better with black wheels. We were set on the R-Line package (blue or white) until we saw a platinum grey with black wheels. 

Couldn’t find exactly what we were looking for so settled on an SEL with the silver 18”s. Within a week or two, I had ordered the 20” black Mejorada. Makes the Atlas look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Tylerdh said:


> if you wouldn't mind sharing, what did it cost to powder coat the wheels? I have been thinking of painting or powder coating as well. I think i can get them painted for around $100 per wheel.


$90 per wheel plus tax...so $385.20 total out the door. I have had others quote me $125 per wheel so definitely shop around.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Those look great!


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

bajan01 said:


> $90 per wheel plus tax...so $385.20 total out the door. I have had others quote me $125 per wheel so definitely shop around.


thank you!


----------



## Dqbeck63 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting! I have the same color and same wheels and was wondering about powder coating them. My dealership said they can actually have a guy do it for me for around that price. Really wanted black wheels but wasn't sure how this would look. Yours turned out great! Way more reasonable than buying new tires/wheels.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

I totally dislike the oem snowflake or whatever these wheels are called. However when painted black (or powdercoated as in your case), they look totally awesome. Sometimes i wonder why vw putts crappy looking wheels on their cars. Even the SEL premium Atlas comes with the weirdest, heavy looking wheels that in my opinion just look very add on the Atlas. 

One of the reasons why I had to have RLine model was because of the 😀😀😀 awesome 😀😀😀looking wheels. 

OP your wheels powdercoated black totally transform your car into stealth driving machine. Great job. Please do me a favor and send VW corporate a pic of your car. Maybe they will take notice.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

sheaffer said:


> I totally dislike the oem snowflake or whatever these wheels are called. However when painted black (or powdercoated as in your case), they look totally awesome. Sometimes i wonder why vw putts crappy looking wheels on their cars. Even the SEL premium Atlas comes with the weirdest, heavy looking wheels that in my opinion just look very add on the Atlas.
> 
> One of the reasons why I had to have RLine model was because of the 😀😀😀 awesome 😀😀😀looking wheels.
> 
> OP your wheels powdercoated black totally transform your car into stealth driving machine. Great job. Please do me a favor and send VW corporate a pic of your car. Maybe they will take notice.


Same sentiment as you. Bought a set of aftermarket rims for my daily, and have regulated these OEMs for my winter set. Will paint them anyway to get them looking better.

Although, I was surprise to see how much better they look with low profile tires and placed on a sedan/wagon.


----------



## 800ftTallAngryRobot (Dec 5, 2018)

I was lucky enough to buy my SE w/Tech at a dealership that had a set of the OEM wheels already powdercoated black in stock. I worked a deal with the sales guy and they ended up on my car. White but man that dark silver looks amazing, that was my 2nd choice...


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

800ftTallAngryRobot said:


> I was lucky enough to buy my SE w/Tech at a dealership that had a set of the OEM wheels already powdercoated black in stock. I worked a deal with the sales guy and they ended up on my car. White but man that dark silver looks amazing, that was my 2nd choice...


exactly the look i was going for.


----------



## qwertykid00 (Sep 9, 2017)

Would you mind taking a shot of the your white Atlas with the powder coated rims from the side (not at an angle). Would love to see how it looks as I’m considering this! Thanks.


----------



## 800ftTallAngryRobot (Dec 5, 2018)

I took this one the day they installed them. The 18s can look a little small in the wheel wells compared to the 20s on a direct side profile, but all in all I'm super happy with the look.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

800ftTallAngryRobot said:


> I took this one the day they installed them. The 18s can look a little small in the wheel wells compared to the 20s on a direct side profile, but all in all I'm super happy with the look.


How much does this cost?


----------

